# Modern Arnis in Belleville, Ontario



## ArnisHermit (Aug 31, 2007)

Hello MA Community.

Is there anyone training in the Belleville, Ontario area?

I would love to increase my knowledge in the art and would happy to train with anyone in the area.

Regards,

Mark Banez


----------



## arnisador (Aug 31, 2007)

I know of groups in Toronto and London, and in Buffalo and Detroit...they might have a better answer for you!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 1, 2007)

Mark-

I've been trying to get a hold of you. Send me your contact info so I can give you a buzz. My number is 716-675-0899.






ArnisHermit said:


> Hello MA Community.
> 
> Is there anyone training in the Belleville, Ontario area?
> 
> ...


----------



## Brian Johns (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi Mark,

I live in Oshawa, which is about an hour and a half southeast of you, off the 401. I've been training in Modern Arnis for quite some time. If you're interested, feel free to e-mail me.

Take care,
Brian Johns





ArnisHermit said:


> Hello MA Community.
> 
> Is there anyone training in the Belleville, Ontario area?
> 
> ...


----------



## ont (Sep 4, 2007)

I have started training in Mordern Arnis and I might have move to the Pickering area. I would also like to know were I can continue to train.
Steve


----------



## arnisador (Sep 4, 2007)

Where is Pickering? What's it close to?


----------



## Brian Johns (Sep 4, 2007)

Hello,

I live in Oshawa, which is about 20 minutes from Pickering. I'm in the process of putting together a training group. Feel free to contact me via e-mail through here and I'll tell you more about myself.

Take care,
Brian Johns




ont said:


> I have started training in Mordern Arnis and I might have move to the Pickering area. I would also like to know were I can continue to train.
> Steve


----------



## Brian Johns (Sep 4, 2007)

Pickering is a suburb of Toronto, on the northeast side, just off the 401 and is close to Ajax, Whitby and Oshawa.

Take care,
Brian Johns



arnisador said:


> Where is Pickering? What's it close to?


----------



## ArnisHermit (Sep 4, 2007)

Brian & ON

Belleville is about 1hr from Oshawa heading towards Kingston.
Not sure how far it is from Pickering.

If you are in the area let me know would love to bang sticks.
If I get a chance to make a trip up some weekend I will let you know.

Mark Banez


----------



## ArnisHermit (Sep 4, 2007)

Arnisador:

Tim in Buffalo, Jay Spiro in Detriot, Paul D & Jason A in London are all old freinds that I have not seen for some time.  Which group are you referring to in Toronto?  When I lived there I trained with a Joby and Pamela who did the WEKAF but just started on the Modern Arnis.

Mark Banez


----------



## arnisador (Sep 4, 2007)

Mr. Hartman has better info. on this than I do, but I know some Modern Arnis people have moved to Toronto recently.


----------



## ont (Sep 5, 2007)

I have just had my interview for the job today. I won't know if I'm sucessful until sometime in October. It is nice to know that I have options if I have to move.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 11, 2007)

I met Mark many years ago in Canada, when GM Remy was teaching a seminar in Windsor, ON. He is a good man with a lot of talent. If I'm not mistaken he got his Modern Arnis black belt around 91 - 93. Remy had respect for his ability and love for his character. He was one of the future stars of the art. If anyone has the opportunity to train with him, don't hesitate. You would have to look long and hard to find a better instructor.

:asian:


----------



## Black Grass (Jan 14, 2008)

Tim Hartman said:


> I met Mark many years ago in Canada, when GM Remy was teaching a seminar in Windsor, ON. He is a good man with a lot of talent. If I'm not mistaken he got his Modern Arnis black belt around 91 - 93. Remy had respect for his ability and love for his character. He was one of the future stars of the art. If anyone has the opportunity to train with him, don't hesitate. You would have to look long and hard to find a better instructor.
> 
> :asian:



I second what DTH says. Mark was actually my first instructor in the FMA and he has wicked skills and great teaching ability. 

Vince
aka Black Grass
Ilustrisimo USA
Bakbakan Kali


----------



## jaybacca72 (Jan 19, 2008)

i would 100% agree with Tim and Blackgrass about Mark and his abilities. it is too bad he is a hermit because he could be a headliner anyday.
later
Jason Arnold
CANADA


----------

